# 3G to 4G data usage



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

I came from a Droid X (3G) and now have the GS3 (4G).

I no longer have unlimited data and it seems like I'm using data a lot quicker now, even though I used my X more as far as data goes (more youtube watching, et al). Does 4G use more data for the same things than 3G does? If so, why? Wouldn't it just do the same things faster?


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

4g loads things way faster. web pages, videos, etc. so all that time you spent waiting for things to load on 3g reduced the amount of time you were clicking new links and loading new things. as a result, you will consume data faster just for that reason alone.


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

I get that, but that's not what's happening. I'm watching LESS videos now and I used to stream Pandora a lot with my Droid X and don't use it hardly at all now. I use data intensive apps less now, and I still chew through data at a faster rate.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

you are still using more data regardless...3g to 4g is like going from dialup to dsl...you use more without knowing it but it is impossible to consume more as it is not loading any more data at the higher speed...the only other thing i can say is perhaps like me i use more data on the s3 because i like to watch youtube in "HD" mode which consumes considerably more data than say your bionic which youtube wouldn't allow hd content. I also have a huge problem that with 4G LTE even 750MB Touchwiz roms are eating up my data xD


----------



## mAlfunkti0n (Aug 15, 2011)

Simple, it's a new fast toy and you are using it more than the old one you were somewhat bored with. Happens to everyone at first.


----------

